# Best on line store



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy Kef q700 speaker and I need your advice in which store I can depend on its service quality and its price.


Regards.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am not going to find the speakers for you but here are some well known reputable online retailers, there are plenty more but this should get you started. 
Amazon
Newegg
Vanns
Electronics Expo
J&R


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Along with Vann's and Amazon - Onecall, www.onecall.com


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

What about http://www.digitalcraze.com and http://bestofaudio.com, they offered good price.


Mohsen


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It is very easy to type in the name of a vendor followed by complaints in any search engine and research them.
I did Digital Craze and the reviews were either 5 star or 1 star nothing in between, that is not normal.
My bet is the 1 star reviews are by customers and the 5 star reviews are by employees.
It is one of two places specifically listed on Monitor Audio's website to avoid.

Research the other one and see what you find.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

mohsen.alshokan said:


> What about http://www.digitalcraze.com and http://bestofaudio.com, they offered good price.


Stick to the KEF authorized dealers - now the rest is up to you.

KEF AUTHORIZED ONLINE RETAILERS to sell genuine new KEF products. These sites are known 
for their excellence in customer service and stellar reputation as on online retailers.

Vanns.com
Amazon.com (not Amazon Market Place)
World Wide Stereo 
Electronics Expo 
Accessories4Less.com (B-Stock, Refurbished Goods and Discontinued New Products)
NewEgg
OneCall.com

"I want to buy Kef q700 speaker and I need your advice in which store I can depend on its service quality and its price."


----------

